# Aldi portable DVD player - input/output question



## DrMoriarty (16 Jun 2007)

Portable DVD player for  in Aldi next Thursday, and I have a dumbass question. 

It includes an AV cable and says 'AV *input*/output jack' [my emphasis]. Now, does this mean that it's not purely for connecting it to a TV set for playback — i.e. _out_put — but that I would also be able to connect a portable HDD media player and play back the files on the DVD player's screen? The DivX (etc.) files on the player are converted by it to an AV signal for display on any ol' TV or monitor, so presumably they 'should' play back on this too ...or no?


----------



## Sn@kebite (16 Jun 2007)

As long as your Media HDD has an AV in/out you can use the cable to connect it to the _Aldi_ DVD Player. But even if it only has a scart socket, im sure you can buy a _scart-av_ lead.


NOTE: i assume you're travelling? That's why you want to do that. But you will need to know, *how are you planning on powering the Media HDD?* Because i think they need mains power. So you can only use it in a building.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Jun 2007)

Lovely. So the kids can keep their grubby paws _right _off my laptop, while we're away this summer... and the 120GB media player dispenses with the need to bring along bulging cases of DVDs!


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Jun 2007)

Are all AV jacks on portable DVD players 'dual' inputs (i.e. AV input/output), or is this is fairly unique feature?


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Jun 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> As long as your Media HDD has an AV in/out you can use the cable to connect it to the _Aldi_ DVD Player. [...] how are you planning on powering the Media HDD? Because i think they need mains power. So you can only use it in a building.


Yep, it has AV, USB 2.0, VGA and CX (=?) outputs. As for power, the AC adaptor says it runs off 5.6V/2A, so to use it in a car I'd need to find some sort of DC>AC adapter (and hope the rental car has more than one 12V outlet, or buy a splitter). But tbh I'd be happy enough for them to be able to use it off mains — I guess pretty much any hotel/motel room will have a TV set. I could always bring a few DVDs in a sleeve for in-car use. We'll be driving around some pretty nice scenery, though — NW Washington/British Columbia — so I'd _hope _they'd be more interested in looking out the window!


----------



## segsoha (19 Jun 2007)

This DVD from ALDI doesn't mention that it includes any headrest mountable attachments. Does anybody know if it possible to get such an item and if so where to get it- have checked Argos catalogue and don't see anything.


----------



## Sn@kebite (19 Jun 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Yep, it has AV, USB 2.0, VGA and CX (=?) outputs. As for power, the AC adaptor says it runs off 5.6V/2A, so to use it in a car I'd need to find some sort of DC>AC adapter (and hope the rental car has more than one 12V outlet, or buy a splitter). But tbh I'd be happy enough for them to be able to use it off mains — I guess pretty much any hotel/motel room will have a TV set.


This sounds like you're describing the Porto DVD Player, Yes?

I'd assume they give you a mains adapter or whatever.

However, what i meant was, you said u wanted to connect a Hard-Drive to this dvd player and watch divx movies from the HD via the dvd player? How would you power this hard-drive in a car or plane? They'd need more than 12V, would they not?


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Jun 2007)

If you mean [broken link removed], then no, I was describing the 2.5" HDD player (mine's something like this one, with a 120GB hard drive fitted).

I'm not sure about the likelihood of finding a car adaptor for powering the drive as well, I just meant that it would be a bonus to be able to connect it (when within reach of a mains supply) to this portable DVD player instead of carting along a load of DVD discs. 120Gb of DivX/mp4 files is a lorra viewing, even for my lot!


----------



## tkc (20 Jun 2007)

segsoha said:


> This DVD from ALDI doesn't mention that it includes any headrest mountable attachments. Does anybody know if it possible to get such an item and if so where to get it- have checked Argos catalogue and don't see anything.


 
I saw the Aldi flyer at the weekend and I think the carry bag doubles as the headrest mount, with a strap on the bag going around the head rest and the DVD player open in the body of the bag.


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Jun 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> I'm not sure about the likelihood of finding a car adaptor for powering the drive as well, I just meant that it would be a bonus to be able to connect it (when within reach of a mains supply) to this portable DVD player instead of carting along a load of DVD discs. 120Gb of DivX/mp4 files is a lorra viewing, even for my lot!


Yes that would be great! But it's a bit far-fetched to assume you can turn a car into a theatre? I think dvds in the car would be the most logical (& doable).

If only you had a porto dvd player with a usb hub, you could connect a flash drive to it and watch movies from that. Or some kind of ipod or "creative" jukebox as the flash drive would only hold 1-2 movies.


----------

